# GOOD NEWS!!!!!!!!!!



## Dark Knight (Dec 3, 2010)

I still do not know when the results are coming out but I have good news. A reliable source told me I saved a bunch of money by switching to GEICO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 3, 2010)

Did you have to go to mamby pamby land for a quote?


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 3, 2010)

DK, that actually made me laugh out loud. I LOLed. For realz.

However as a results waiter (is that what we're calling ourselves?) you can get bent.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 3, 2010)

ROFL Dark Knight! I also laughed out lout at that one. Thanks.

Although, I also agree with FusionWhite's last statement. So take that DK, ya jack wagon! :joke:


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 3, 2010)

^^ I like this one


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 3, 2010)

You know what? I didn't take the October 2010 PE exam, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night...


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 3, 2010)

I already got my results and I took the October exam. I took it in NC in case you're wondering.


----------



## NEED2009 (Dec 6, 2010)

really....nice...


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 6, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> I already got my results and I took the October exam. I took it in NC in case you're wondering.


Was that October of '08 or '09?

LOL


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 6, 2010)

It was in '09!


----------



## PE-ness (Dec 6, 2010)

I got my results, and they came pack positive!


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 13, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> I still do not know when the results are coming out but I have good news. A reliable source told me I saved a bunch of money by switching to GEICO!!!!!!!!!!


bump


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 13, 2010)

Geico sucks!

State Farm all the WAY!


----------



## Dexman PE (Dec 13, 2010)

Meh, I named my price with progressive...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 13, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Meh, I named my price with progressive...


my sister did to, until after her first accident then they doubled her rate. So now she is a farmers customer.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 13, 2010)

I like the wood chucks


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 13, 2010)

jv21 said:


> I like the wood chucks


you wood chucks, stop chucking my wood...just saw that this weekend for the first time. hilarious


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Dec 13, 2010)

almost there...


----------



## jv21 (Dec 13, 2010)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> almost there...


Confusious say - no matter where you go, there you are.

and... man who stands on toilet is high on pot


----------



## jbestrella (Dec 14, 2010)

still waiting


----------



## Rob in TN (Dec 14, 2010)

The suspense is killing me. I just want to know if I passed or not. I can move on after that. Being in a state of limbo is the most difficult thing.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 15, 2010)

jv21 said:


> CtrlAltDelete said:
> 
> 
> > almost there...
> ...


Baseball wrong - man with 4 balls cannot walk

Man who fart in church sit in own pew


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 15, 2010)

man whose tractor runs out of gas outstanding in his field


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 15, 2010)

Man with one watch know what time it is. Man with two is never sure.


----------



## cableguy (Dec 15, 2010)

Rob in TN said:


> The suspense is killing me. I just want to know if I passed or not. I can move on after that. Being in a state of limbo is the most difficult thing.


Limbo lower now.... limbo lower now... how low can you go?


----------



## Relvinim (Dec 15, 2010)

Woman send man to doghouse...man move into cathouse


----------



## Dexman PE (Dec 15, 2010)

Man who giz in cash register, come into money.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 15, 2010)

Dumb man climb tree to get cherry, wise man spread limbs.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 15, 2010)

Seems a guy cruises thru a stop sign, or whatever, and gets pulled over by a local policeman. Guy hands the cop his driver's license, insurance verification, plus his concealed weapons permit.

"Okay, Mr. Glosson," the cop says, "I see your CWP. Are you carrying today?"

"Yes, I am."

"Well then, better tell me what you got."

Glosson says, "Well, I got a .40-cal Glock semi-auto in my inside coat pocket. There's a .357 Smith &amp; Wesson revolver in the glove box. And, I've got a .22 magnum Derringer in my right boot."

"Okay," the cop says. "Anything else?"

"Yeah, back in the trunk, there's an AR15 and a 12-ga. sawed-off shotgun. That's about it."

"Mr. Glosson, are you on your way to or from a gun range?"

"Nope."

"Well then, what are you afraid of?"

"Not a damn thing."


----------



## aucivileng (Dec 15, 2010)

GAY


----------



## Flounder (Dec 15, 2010)

aucivileng said:


> GAY


No, I'm not and I don't appreciate the insinuation.


----------



## Dexman PE (Dec 15, 2010)

Flounder said:


> aucivileng said:
> 
> 
> > GAY
> ...


Not there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## ErichB (Dec 15, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Flounder said:
> 
> 
> > aucivileng said:
> ...


What are you implying, Dexman?


----------

